# lump on her ear



## Jaz's dad (Aug 12, 2009)

This morning, after letting Jaz out of her crate, I could tell something was bugging her, so she jumped on the couch and curled up.
So i started giving her cuddles and strokes and gave her ears a bit of a rub, and found she wasn't confartable with playing with one of her ears.

After further investigation, I discovered she has a lump about the size of 25c coin just under the surface of her skin. It feels kinda squidgy when pressed. This lump is on her rigtht ear only.

Anyone come accross something similar, or should i take her to the vets for a check over?


----------



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

could be a number of things. take your dog to the vet.


----------



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

put a hot wash cloth on it and hold it on there for a while see if that dont bring it down


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

It is a hematoma of the ear, I have drained them my self and put them on antibiotics but unless you know what you are doing (like you a tech) I suggest going to the vet. It will not heal on it's own a vet needs to drain the blood and put your dog on antibiotics.
Most important thing is not to let your dog shake it's head it will make it worse. If you dog is shaking it's head and you cannot get to the vet then tape the ear to the dogs head so it cannot flop around till you get to the vets.

Ear Hematoma

What is a Hematoma?
A hematoma is an accumulation of blood and blood clots in a localized area. Ear hematomas are a common problem that affects dogs and cats. The ear is supplied with blood through a central artery that runs up the back portion of the "floppy" portion (pinna) of the ear. Frequently this blood vessel may be damaged by trauma and begin to bleed under the skin. This can occur from bite wounds, play chewing on the ear from other pets, banging the ear with a foot during itching or from shaking the ears violently in response to a foreign body in the ear such as a foxtail. The ear is constructed like a sandwich made of two layers of skin with cartilage in the center. When a blood vessel on the ear is damaged, it leaks into the space between the cartilage and the skin. The blood is being pumped into the ear under pressure and as it continues to enter the ear, its force pulls the skin off the cartilage. With time, the blood pocket grows until the pressure in the pocket is high enough to stop the blood from pumping into it. It is not uncommon for a hematoma to appear within a matter of hours.

How can we treat a Hematoma?
Throughout the years many different approaches have been taken to treat hematomas. We know that simple drainage of the hematoma with a needle almost never works in clearing up the problem. This is due to the fact that the blood simple fills up the space once it has been drained. The most reliable treatment for this problem in our hands is surgery. During this procedure, your pet will be anesthetized. Then the ears will be thoroughly checked for infections or foreign materials stuck in them. Next, the hematoma will be opened along its length. The blood and clots are removed from the cavity. Then the cartilage is roughened with a scalpel blade to help allow the skin to stick back to it (much in the same way you sand a metal surface before painting it). Finally, the ear is sewn back together with stitches that go through both sides of the ears (similar to baseball glove stitching). The ear is then wrapped around the head for a period of two weeks to allow the skin and cartilage to heal back together. Generally we check the progress of the healing at one week and remove the sutures after two weeks. During that time, <Animal> will have to wear an Elizabethan protection collar to prevent damage to the surgical site. We will dispense antibiotics for you to administer at home.

What is the prognosis for recovery from a hematoma?
With appropriate surgical treatment and aftercare, the prognosis is very good in about 90% of the cases. Ten percent (10%) of the cases may have recurrence of the hematoma despite our best efforts. Frequently, the ear may develop scar tissue, which can cause the ear to become slightly disfigured. This is unpredictable and unavoidable. If there is recurrence of the hematoma during the first month post operatively, we will repeat the surgery at a 50% discount from the first surgery.

What can I expect in the future?
Pets that have hematomas once are prone to have them again. Many of these pets are in environments that promote the formation of hematomas due to the presence of other pets that bite them on the ears, or foxtails that get in the ears. Some of these pets have allergies (to pollens and weeds or to their food) that cause them to continually scratch their ears. In order to reduce the chances of recurrence, we encourage you to observe your pet regularly. Any excessive ear scratching or head shaking should be a signal to bring them in for evaluation immediately. We recommend weekly ear cleaning to help prevent infections. Please ask to view an instructional video that will teach you how to care for your pets ears.


----------



## Jaz's dad (Aug 12, 2009)

Thanks Lisa, awsome info.
I guess it's a visit to the vets then.

Just curious, would cropping her ears prevent this from happening again ?


----------



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

performanceknls said:


> It is a hematoma of the ear, I have drained them my self and put them on antibiotics but unless you know what you are doing (like you a tech) I suggest going to the vet. It will not heal on it's own a vet needs to drain the blood and put your dog on antibiotics.
> Most important thing is not to let your dog shake it's head it will make it worse. If you dog is shaking it's head and you cannot get to the vet then tape the ear to the dogs head so it cannot flop around till you get to the vets.
> 
> Ear Hematoma
> ...


:goodpost:


----------



## Jaz's dad (Aug 12, 2009)

She's been booked in to see the vet this afternoon.

I'll let you know how I get on.


----------



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

good luck!


----------



## Jaz's dad (Aug 12, 2009)

Thanks :thumbsup:


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

IMO and experience since most if my dogs are cropped but I have had natural eared dogs too, cropped have a less chances of getting ear infections and hematoma's. While not scientifically proven, the ear canal on cropped ears can breathe better and stays dry and you have less chance of an infection. Cropped ears also reduce the likeliness of a hematoma because the ear is smaller and shaking of the head or trauma to the ears causes most hematoma's. If the cannot flop around and is small, no hematoma.


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

performanceknls said:


> IMO and experience since most if my dogs are cropped but I have had natural eared dogs too, cropped have a less chances of getting ear infections and hematoma's. While not scientifically proven, the ear canal on cropped ears can breathe better and stays dry and you have less chance of an infection. Cropped ears also reduce the likeliness of a hematoma because the ear is smaller and shaking of the head or trauma to the ears causes most hematoma's. If the cannot flop around and is small, no hematoma.


well heck lisa... its not scientifically proven 

jk good post


----------



## Jaz's dad (Aug 12, 2009)

Just got back from the vets.

At first, the vet was pretty sure it was a hematoma. After a few minutes of feeling her ears, she decided to take a sample of the fluid with a syringe and the fluid came out clear.
So she replied that if it was heatoma, blood would drawn with the syringe, not clear fliud.

So the conclusion was that she has had an allergic reaction to something, so the vet drained the fluid from the ear, then gave her steroid and antibiotic injections.

I've got to keep an eye on her for a couple of days to make sure the injections do their job, or otherwise, back to the vets.


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

good news!! Hematoma's can be a pain in the butt! good luck hope the fluid drains out.


----------

